# Club Navigo



## wise one (Aug 21, 2007)

Has anyone used Club Navigo points?

What do you think of the Navigo point system?


----------



## linsj (Apr 23, 2008)

Bumping this, hoping someone will answer. Saw it for sale and looks interesting.


----------



## Tulsatom (Apr 12, 2010)

*Club Navigo points*

I saw this thread and my neck hackles stood up and my BP went up. Good question.....lousy points system.  

I have owned at Grand Seas Resort since 1998 and have enjoyed it.....up until Club Navigo got into the picture and into my pocket.
We "upgraded" our GSR ownership to include "our choice of resorts for 3 weeks a year" with the CN system. We were given 3000 points for CN use and were told " we could use those points anywhere CN has a resort. How does 3 weeks a year sound to you?" We thot "Great!!!!"
Of course we upgraded for the a reasonable amount of upgrade fee ($5300), and "oh, by the way, there is a small yearly membership to CN, but is is nothing compared to the 3 weeks you will get everyyear" 

Well, the 3000 points gets us our 1 week at the GSR every year and NOTHING MORE, as GSR uses up 2400 points every year, and the left over 600points are not banked, but expire after 1 year.

My wife and I do like the GSR but dealing with CN and hearing that the sales points told us are lies really upset me. 

How can 3 weeks be used  when only 3000 points re given? We would NOT have "upgraded" to CN if we knew there was no such thing as 3 weeks in CN.

Does anyone else have any more info on Club Navigo and what, if anything, is being done for those who want to seek "equitable arrangements."

Please let me know.
 Tom in Tulsa


----------

